# للبيع / حفار هيونداي robex 200 lc موديل 1995 رقم العرض133954‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (15 فبراير 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار هيونداي ROBEX 200 LC

موديل : 1995

رقم العرض : 133954

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

بلد العمل : امريكا 

السعر في ميناء الشحن

169 ألأف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰- ط§ط³طھظٹط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ط­ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 















​


----------

